# Schnell G Farmen Als Ingi



## _Eisenhorn_ (5. Juni 2008)

Liebe user
 Da ich durch dauerndes Raiden VZ / Sockeln Meines eqipes dauerpleite bin habe ich mich gefragt wie ich als ingi schnell g famren kann .( die sufu hat nichts  wirklich aufschlussreiches ergeben.)
 Also als healshamane geh die  Sunwell Daylies ned wirklich schnell also hab ich beschlossen nach Nagrad Urluft farmen zu gehn die Ausbaute waren dann 3 luftpartikel nach 1h Farmen .

 Was ich nun von euch gerne gewusst hätte :#
1.  kann ich  durch  das farmen von  Primals mehr  g/hour  machen als  mit den daylies (habe noch das 100 % mount)
2 . habt ihr vl geheime farmspots für Primals die ihr unter Umständen Prei geben könntet 
3. ist  die oft so angeprisene Urluft überhaupt der schnellste Weg um an g zu kommen ? ( habe im Kontrast zu den 3 / partikeln in 1h    im schattenmondtal zb  3 Urschatten in 30 min gefunden .


Na dann ,flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Pomela (5. Juni 2008)

daylies... und als Heiler findest auf der Insel auch schnell Anschluss an einen DDler, musste einfach mal in /1 fragen...
ansonsten gibts auch mehrere daylies, die man ganz ohne Kampf abschliessen kann zB die Beeren suchen, die Bombquest in der Schneise, die Feuerbällchen oberhalbs Thrallmars usw..


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2008)

Also 3 Luftpartikel pro Stunde? Ne also, wenn man das als Ingi farmt kommen schon pro Stunde bestimmt 7-10 Urluft zusammen. Es gibt bestimmte Stellen, die man abfarmen sollte, wo man sogar genau voraus sagen kann wo und wann sie erscheinen. Eine Stelle z.B. respawnt exakt genau alle 6 Minuten eine Wolke. Hat man mehrere dieser Stellen gefunden, kann man sehr schnell viele Partikel farmen.
Am besten plant man sich eine Route, ein Addon wie Cartographer voraus gesetzt, dann geht das recht fix.


----------



## Maternus (8. Juni 2008)

Oder man liest sich einfach mal hier etwas durch und findet mehr als ein dutzend Threads gleichen Inhalts.


----------



## Agharnius (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, also was die Luftpartikel angeht find ich die Ausbeute auch sehr mau. Hatte nat. schonmal son thread gelesen, ab nach Nagrand und an den Stellen gesucht, aber der Respawn is glaub ich ziemlich lange und dann noch die Gemeinheit mit den "unerreichbaren" Partikeln (Bug) da is man doch etwas frustriert als armer Ingi


----------



## Zelda-Freak (15. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht ändert sich das mit dem Farmen bald.Ich hab neulich gelesen,dass jemand an nem Addon(ähnlich wie Gatherer) arbeitet,das Position von den Wolken speichert. So gehts viel schneller mit farmen,da man nich immer selbst an die Notizen denken muss sondern alles automatisch geht. 

Wenn man nebenbei noch alle Erze sammelt die man findet kommt man auf ne Menge G/Stunde, jedenfalls in Nagrand. Klappt bei mir immer und ich muss dazu sagen:Ich bin NICHT 70 und kann NICHT fliegen,trotzdem komm ich auf knapp 100g die Stunde,wenn ich bock drauf hab.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2008)

Zelda-Freak schrieb:


> Vieleicht ändert sich das mit dem Farmen bald.Ich hab neulich gelesen,dass jemand an nem Addon(ähnlich wie Gatherer) arbeitet,das Position von den Wolken speichert. So gehts viel schneller mit farmen,da man nich immer selbst an die Notizen denken muss sondern alles automatisch geht.


Das gibt es schon lange und nennt sich "Cartographer" bzw. "Cartographer - complete" um genau zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Géreon (17. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das gibt es schon lange und nennt sich "Cartographer" bzw. "Cartographer - complete" um genau zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja selbst mir neu. wustte nicht das es auch wolken anzeigt, da mus ich ja gleich mal schauen :-)


----------



## Géreon (17. Juni 2008)

mmmh also bei mir zeigt er nichts an kann es sein das ich nen anderen Carthographer hab oder so?
Wo muss man das denn einstellen????


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2008)

Das müsste unter Cartographer-Mining stehen. Also da wo man es für die jeweiligen Berufe (Bergbau/Kräuter) einstellen kann. Kann mit dem PC hier nicht nachschauen, da ich hier noch kein WoW installiert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das Addon dazu noch fehlen sollte "Cartographer ExtractGas", dann lade es dir hier runter:

Cartographer ExtractGas

Und am besten dazu noch Cartographer-Data (steht über ExtractGas). Dann sind alle jemals gefundenen Spots gleich enthalten und werden auf der Map angezeigt.


----------



## Géreon (18. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das müsste unter Cartographer-Mining stehen. Also da wo man es für die jeweiligen Berufe (Bergbau/Kräuter) einstellen kann. Kann mit dem PC hier nicht nachschauen, da ich hier noch kein WoW installiert habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke werd ich mal testen


----------



## Osric (18. Juni 2008)

@TE: am besten du setzt noch eine der Ingi-Brillen auf (in deinem Fall die Gerechtomatenbrille200) ... da siehste die Spots auf der Minimap.

Ach und spar dir das Gold für das Epische Flugmount zusammen ... es lohnt sich. Kein Wunder dass du in einer h nur ein paar Partikel gefunden hast.

Neben den Luftpartikeln würde ich die Schattenpartikel im Schattenmondtal farmen - keine verbuggte Wolken und bringen fast mehr als Urluft.


----------



## michamonk (27. Juni 2008)

Bei uns lohnt es sich eher in Zangarmarschen Urwasser zu farmen , da fliegt trotz relativ gleichem Preis von Urwasser / Urluft kaum wer rum, wohingegen man es in Nagrand nur mit Glück mal schafft die ein oder andere Wolke vor nem anderen Ingi wegzusaugen.


----------



## N3ji (28. Juni 2008)

Wo gibt es denn verbuggte Wolken O.G
hab bisher noch nie welche verbuggt gesehn


----------



## Maternus (29. Juni 2008)

Die gibt es eigentlich auf jedem Realm. Sind alles Luftwolken, die an Stellen spawnen, die nicht erreichbar sind.

Flieg mal in etwas höheren Regionen an den unmöglichsten Orten herum, dann wirst Du schnell fündig.


----------



## Garnalem (30. Juni 2008)

michamonk schrieb:


> Bei uns lohnt es sich eher in Zangarmarschen Urwasser zu farmen , da fliegt trotz relativ gleichem Preis von Urwasser / Urluft kaum wer rum, wohingegen man es in Nagrand nur mit Glück mal schafft die ein oder andere Wolke vor nem anderen Ingi wegzusaugen.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich spiele zuzeit nen Char im 60er Bereich hoch, der Ingi ist. Was ich da mal nebenbei an Gaswolken finde, die im Schnitt 4 Wasserpartikel droppen, ist das schon fast nicht mehr feierlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Urwasser liegen bei uns bei ca 30 Gold und sind um einiges teurer als Urluft. Als Farmer solltest du da schon reich werden.


----------



## Omidas (30. Juni 2008)

Also Urluft farmen geht locker

Hab die Tage für meinen Druiden ~35 Urluft zusammen gefarmt. nicht genau auf die Uhr geschaut aber um die 4h hats gedauert insgesamt. Alles was man dafür braucht ist:

Ingi Brille
Partikelextraktor
Cartographer
Cartographer Extract Gas
Cartographer Routes oder Routes alleine
vorhandene Datenbank für Vorkommen
Dadurch das man die Spawn Punkte hat, kann man sich mit Hilfe von Routes eine sehr gute Flugroute errechnen kann, wie man am besten die Punkte hintereinander ab arbeitet. Diese Rote kann man sich dann auf der Minimmap anzeigen lassen und einfach nachfliegen.

Wenn ich die Urluft jetzt nicht zur Lederverabeitung gebraucht hätte, wär ich reich.

Bei uns ist der Preis so 30-33G für eine Urluft.
35 Urluft a 32g -> 1120g in 4 Stunden

Wenn natürlich viel unterwegs ist bekommt man entsprechend weniger in der Zeit. War aber recht früh unterwegs.

Wenn man kein schnelles Flugmount hat, sollte man sich auf den Bereich bei der Arena und südlich davon halten, oder Zwischen der Hordenstadt und dem Bereich wo Aaskralle rumfliegt


----------



## hotrenor-taak (12. August 2008)

_Eisenhorn_ schrieb:


> Liebe user
> Da ich durch dauerndes Raiden VZ / Sockeln Meines eqipes dauerpleite bin habe ich mich gefragt wie ich als ingi schnell g famren kann .( die sufu hat nichts  wirklich aufschlussreiches ergeben.)
> Also als healshamane geh die  Sunwell Daylies ned wirklich schnell also hab ich beschlossen nach Nagrad Urluft farmen zu gehn die Ausbaute waren dann 3 luftpartikel nach 1h Farmen .
> 
> ...



Netherstorm: ca. 5 Urmana pro Stunde. Außerdem würd ich auf jeden Fall die leichten Dailies machen, schneller kommst du niemals an Gold.


----------



## Tsorro (15. August 2008)

Urluft farmen ist echt easy (ich habe heute NEBENBEI beim Questen in Nagrand 5 Urluft bekommen und mit Flugmount - überhaupt das schnelle - gehts bestimmt ncoh viel besser...
Hab im moment ca 700g auf 66 und ich denke wenn das so weiter geht mit den Partikeln kann ich mir frisch auf 70 sicher das normale Flugmount leisten (die Ausbildung - Mats fürs Mount habe ich schon)
Was denkt ihr - Geht sichs aus?


----------



## Maternus (19. August 2008)

Kommt darauf an wie intensiv Du farmst. Viele Spots sind nur mit FM zu erreichen, aber sicherlich möglich.


----------



## Tsorro (19. August 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie intensiv Du farmst. Viele Spots sind nur mit FM zu erreichen, aber sicherlich möglich.


Locker geht sichs aus, ich hab jetzt auf 69 1800g


----------

